# طائرات نفاثة تخترق حاجز الصوت لنقل المسافرين..



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

* 19.01.2011 *

* طائرات نفاثة تخترق حاجز الصوت لنقل المسافرين  *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: طائرة السرعة العالية المخترقة لحاجز الصوت: نموذج إلكتروني_

* تناوُل الفطور في دبي بالإمارات والذهاب بأسرع من سرعة الصوت للتسوق في  اسطنبول بتركيا أصبح أمرا قريب التحقق بعد بدأ التحضير لصنع طائرات نفاثة  تأخذك إلى نهاية العالم وتعيدك إلى بلدك في نفس اليوم.     *





لم يعد سفر طائرات الركاب بسرعات تخترق حاجز الصوت حلما.  فالمهندسون يحضّرون بالفعل لصناعة طائرات نفاثة  مخصصة لنقل المسافرين  العاديّين تصل سرعتها *إلى 6000 ميلا في الساعة، وفق ما ذكرته مجلة "بي  إم."الألمانية العلمية. ويأتي المهندسون البريطانيون في صدارة هذه  الاستعدادات، حيث أكمل البريطاني "ألـَن بوند" تصميم الطائرة النفاثة التي*  أطلق عليها اسم"لابْكات" والتي سيبلغ طولها 143 مترا، أي أطول مرتين من  طائرة "بوينغ 747".


_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  طائرة "لابكات" أطول من طائرة "إيرباص": نموذج حاسوبي_ 
*المناظر الطبيعية لا تبدو جذابة من شبابيك الطائرات النفاثة*
من المتوقع أن المسافرين لن يفضّلوا الجلوس على المقاعد  المحاذية لنوافذ هذه الطائرات النفاثة، بعكس ما هو الحال في الطائرات  العادية، وذلك لسبب وجيه كما يقول مُصمم الطائرات "بوند" وهو:"أن السفر  بسرعة هائلة تبلغ  6000 كم / ساعة يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجات حرارة السطح  الخارجي للطائرة النفاثة بشكل كبير يصل إلى 1000 درجة مئوية"، الأمر الذي  يؤدي إلى تغير أشكال المناظر الطبيعة ظاهريا خارج الطائرة بالنسبة  للمسافرين داخلها. ولمنع شعور الركاب بأنهم محصورون في علبة معدنية في هذه  الطائرة خلال الرحلة في الجو، فإن النوافذ سيتم تغطيتها بشاشات تلفزيونية  تــُـعرَض فيها مناظر للســُحـُـب والغيوم وتحاكي المناظر الحقيقية خارج  الطائرة.





_Bildunterschrift: في  اربع ساعات فقط ستقطع الطائرات النفاثة المسافة بين مدينتي فرانكفورت  الألمانية و سيدني الأسترالية: نموذج إلكتروني لطائرة المستقبل"لابكات"  خليفة طائرات الكونكورد._ 
ويحظى تصميم الباحث البريطاني "بوند" للطائرة النفاثة بدعم كل  من وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية "إي إس أو" والمركز الألماني للطيران "دي إل  آر". ويقول "علي غولهان" مدير معهد تقنية حركة الطائرات في التيارات  الهوائية بالمركز الألماني* للطيران إن تحليق الطائرات بالمسافرين بسرعات  تفوق سرعة الصوت سيصبح حقيقة واقعة لطائرات الركاب بحلول عام 2020،* ليس ذلك  فحسب بل إن مصمم الطائرات "بوند" يذهب إلى أنه بعد خمسة وعشرين سنة  سيشكـّل عدد الطائرات النفاثة ما نسبته 10 في المئة من عدد الطائرات في كل  العالم.

هنا فوكس /د\ب\19\1​

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يناير 2011)

صناعة الجيش الاسلامى فى فلسطين


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## نجدى فرج (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا كليموا وياريت اصحاب العقول الغافلة يفوقوا ويعرفوا ان العالم يسابق الزمن للتقدم وراحة الإنسان لا تدميره وقتله  ودفعه للتخلف


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمة  
بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

نجدى فرج قال:


> شكرا كليموا وياريت اصحاب العقول الغافلة يفوقوا ويعرفوا ان العالم يسابق الزمن للتقدم وراحة الإنسان لا تدميره وقتله  ودفعه للتخلف




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

كلداانية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

كلدانية


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

شعوب بتتقدم
وشعوب بتتأخر
ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا كليمو 
للموضوع الثقافي الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

كلام سليم يا نيتاااااااااااا

مشكوووووووووورة كتير للمرور

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جداا أخى كليمو
للموضوع والمعلومات
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

مرسى على الخبر يا كليموووووو


----------



## اني بل (4 فبراير 2011)

انشاء الله يصير عنا مثل هيك تكنولوجيا متقدمة 
ميرسي لموضوعك المميز كليموو


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

> فإن النوافذ سيتم تغطيتها بشاشات تلفزيونية تــُـعرَض فيها مناظر للســُحـُـب والغيوم وتحاكي المناظر الحقيقية خارج الطائرة.




يا لهوى يعنى الواحد يروح يتغدى فى اوروبا ويرجع على العشا هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى فكرة تغطية النوافذ دى
بس اكيد هتبقى غالية الرحلات دى عايزيين فلوس بقى هشوفلى شغلانة تأكل عييش , ايه رأيك ابيع قصايد هههههههههههه
او بمناسبة الاحوال عندنا الواحد يبيع اسلحة ومن هنا لحد 2020 اكون حوشت تمن كام رحلة
شكرا يا زومل


----------

